# Voting time, Fall POTM



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

time to vote folks, please remember 1 vote per member and no voting for your own pic, cheers 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,46737.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

please note the closing time and date, I'm sure it's GMT time zone, so all you guys and girls over the pond in US be sure to get your vote in on time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations Canadian Expy,,,,beautiful photo


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you very much.  I love seeing the photos everyone posts of their pups!

Sadly, I didn't even get to vote  95% of the time I'm accessing the forum through my phone, and can't even vote (or like photos) through the app.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't use a app. 
I just click the right corner of the browser Request Desktop Site.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Winning picture


----------

